# Core spells the EoM way, Telekinesis to Tree Shape



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2005)

Wonder if I now can start a new thead.

Anyway, enjoy the fruits of me having serious problems with priorizing (schoolwork? I don't need to do that just yet...)

Yay, it worked  A while back it slapped me an error each time I tried to start a new thread.


----------



## Archus (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks

I'll poste them to http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/D20Spells this weekend if nobody beats me to it.

Posting instructions found here:
http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/AllSpells


----------

